# did i do this right?



## BadCommando (Dec 30, 2008)

im trying to enable ddr2 1066 on asus m3a78. i honestly have very little idea what im doing. should i set the voltage to 2.1? here is a picture of my bios screen. i read something about setting trfc to 52. my bios has 4 different trfc's so which should i use if any? thanks alot.

edit: also what is the memclock value at the top of the screen?


----------



## BadCommando (Dec 30, 2008)

shameless self bump


----------



## BadCommando (Dec 30, 2008)

well i just went for it, all of the same settings as the previous screen plus i set memclock value to 533 and memory over voltage to 2.1 i'm typing this now so nothing is broken but i cant really tell if it worked. i opened cpu-z and it says the ram is operating at 533 but the SPD says the max mhz is 400 so if someone could just clarify this really quick that would be awesome.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

you successfully achieved your goal

edit:
you could also try to leave the voltage on auto, the board should recognize your ram and give it the necessary voltage.


----------

